# Waxstock 2022



## Fordbunny (May 15, 2019)

Hi. Enjoyed getting to Waxstock for the first time this year. I live about 5 minutes away from the Ricoh. Took my son in law along. Show was great with some super stands and friendly advice to boot! Bought some items of a couple of the stands there. What wasn`t so good was picking up the dreaded Covid! 3 days later - BOOM! full on symptoms and 4 days of hell. I`m still getting over it though and now my wife has it. Not the the fault of the show in any way but just a bad memory for the future. Its still very much out there. I work in the NHS so fully aware of how bad it can be. Stay safe out there! 😷


----------



## Shakmeister5000 (Jul 21, 2021)

Fordbunny said:


> Hi. Enjoyed getting to Waxstock for the first time this year. I live about 5 minutes away from the Ricoh. Took my son in law along. Show was great with some super stands and friendly advice to boot! Bought some items of a couple of the stands there. What wasn`t so good was picking up the dreaded Covid! 3 days later - BOOM! full on symptoms and 4 days of hell. I`m still getting over it though and now my wife has it. Not the the fault of the show in any way but just a bad memory for the future. Its still very much out there. I work in the NHS so fully aware of how bad it can be. Stay safe out there! 😷


Hope you recovered ok from Covid.

I stay in Scotland and I always loved to go down at some point. I’m wishing they had one nearer like in Glasgow I would’ve jumped at the chance with my wife and kids


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I was one of the few people who had face masks on in the arena, so I’m not surprised that someone has come down with the dreaded lurgy


----------

